# Illinois



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

We are in need of dependable subcontractors for the following Illinois Locations:

Skokie
Evanston
Round Lake
Winfield
Marion

Must have plowing and deicing capabilities. These are smaller retail accounts that expect professional results. *(Subcontractor is paid per visit rather than by the hour.)* payup For further information, please pm me.


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Sub Work*

Do you have anything in GV, NB, Skokie, NF, DF or HP? If so we might be able to work something out.

Brian


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Brian-

Thank you very much for your interest. Check your PMs.

Snojob


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

*responding to your posting*

snojob67, I am interested in plowing for you in Winfield. I live fairly close (Bartlett), so I should be able to respond quickly. 
Equiptment: 2002 Ford F-250 (V10) with 8' BOSS plow
Experience: 5 years plowing (previous employment at a school 
district) 
Also plowed on emergency for my brother in the past.
Please let me know either way if you need me or not. I have tried calling other adds that I have seen in papers but these people are taking there time responding and I be darned if I'm going to wait for them. Thank you, Glen B. (630)709-2665 or (630)372-5002 [email protected]


----------



## Triton Snow Systems (Aug 6, 2004)

*plowing*

Can I inquire on the round lake locations ??


----------



## durchins (Nov 19, 2004)

I would be interested in the Skokie and Evanston routes if they are not spoken for. Drop me an email to [email protected]


----------

